# Anyone had this sort of widely swinging lab results?



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've got Hashimoto's and I'm new to thyroid meds as of last winter when I finally became hypo, 7 years after diagnosis.

My doctor started me on 50 mcg levothyroxine, and I took that from December to this May. I felt much better on the 50 mcg, went from needing naps every day and about 9 hours of sleep to feeling normal again. But in May (5/4) when I got my blood test, these were my levels:

TSH 0.018 (.47-4)
Free T4 1.99 (.7-2)
Free T3 4.47 (2-4.4)

My doc wanted to drop the levo completely but I argued that maybe a lower dosage was better so I went down to 25mcg per day. Around this time my husband and I decided to start trying for our second child. After a month of TTC, with no luck, I got my levels tested again and this time (6/10) they were low:

TSH 11.33 (.47-4)
Free T4 1 (.7-2)
Free T3 2.15 (2-4.4)

I wasn't perfect about taking my meds during this time either. At some point I realized for about a week I was breaking my 25mcg pill in half instead of my 50mcg, so I was only getting 12.5mcg a day for about a week between the May test and June test.

Now my doc wants me to do between 25 and 50, he suggested 25 one day and 50 the next, so what I do now is break each of the 25mcg and 50mcg pills in half and take a half of each every day (it's easier for me to remember the same dosage every day, especially with my current brain-fog).

But in considering TTC, and reading about what levels of Free T4 are optimal for conception, it seem like my labs in May were almost perfect, just that the Free T3 was a little high. Has anyone had a similar experience? I'm concerned that the 33.5mcg dosage of levo I'm on right now won't be enough for conception. I know the only way to know is to get tested again in a month or so, but I was just wondering if anyone has had similar issues with their levels and TTC.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Now my doc wants me to do between 25 and 50, he suggested 25 one day and 50 the next, so what I do now is break each of the 25mcg and
> 
> 50mcg pills in half and take a half of each every day


Perfect suggestion by your doctor. I completely agree..

Buy yourself a pill box and alternate your doses or do what I have done. M-W-F do one dose and the weekend and T-H do the other dose.


----------



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you  I should buy the pillbox, it will help me greatly remembering which dose to take which day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grakowsky said:


> Hi everyone, I've got Hashimoto's and I'm new to thyroid meds as of last winter when I finally became hypo, 7 years after diagnosis.
> 
> My doctor started me on 50 mcg levothyroxine, and I took that from December to this May. I felt much better on the 50 mcg, went from needing naps every day and about 9 hours of sleep to feeling normal again. But in May (5/4) when I got my blood test, these were my levels:
> 
> ...


Actually, your May levels looked really good to me and if you were feeling well, it is a shame that the doctor tampered with that. FT4 does fluctuate through out the day so because it is a "little" over the top of the range should not have been that concerning. Humble opinion.

I would be scared to go back to a doctor that wanted to take me completely off my meds.

Maybe finding a better doctor would be in order?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I completely second the pill box; if I didn't have one, I would completely forget to take my meds or forget what I have already taken!


----------



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok people, I'm totally at a loss now because i can't seem to get my medication dosage right. I am very frustrated because we're TTC and have not been successful so far. I know my TSH should be between 1-2 ideally to conceive. My thyroid levels for 7/30/2013 were:
TSH 4.14 (.47-4)
Free T4 1.19 (.7-2)
Free T3 2.97 (2-4.4)

This is on a dosage of 50mcg Levothyroxin M/W/F/Su and 25mcg Tu/Th/Sa. Previously this year my levels were off (they have not once been normal since I began testing last December), and this is what they were:

June 10, 2013 at 25 mcg/day Levothyroxin
TSH 11.33 (.47-4)
Free T4 1 (.7-2)
Free T3 2.15 (2-4.4)

May 4, 2013 at 50 mcq/day Levothyroxin
TSH 0.018 (.47-4)
Free T4 1.99 (.7-2)
Free T3 4.47 (2-4.4)

How much more nuanced could my medication dosing get?? I am so frustrated right now, none of this makes sense to me. *Could there be other factors making my TSH be high, since my other two levels were normal?*

Please, any insights or suggestions would be extremely comforting to me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a recent antibodies test and an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

No and no, only ever had one antibodies test, that was 6 or 7 years ago, and never had an ultrasound. Are those things I should request?

I'm starting with a new thyroid doctor this month because my current one just doesn't seem to care much about my problem as it pertains to TTC. I need someone who is going to be more aggressive about my levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grakowsky said:


> Ok people, I'm totally at a loss now because i can't seem to get my medication dosage right. I am very frustrated because we're TTC and have not been successful so far. I know my TSH should be between 1-2 ideally to conceive. My thyroid levels for 7/30/2013 were:
> TSH 4.14 (.47-4)
> Free T4 1.19 (.7-2)
> Free T3 2.97 (2-4.4)
> ...


It probably would be a very good idea to get an ultra-sound. You could be swinging back and forth because the thyroid is not able to function consistently.

Also, antibodies' tests would help narrow the field.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

grakowsky said:


> No and no, only ever had one antibodies test, that was 6 or 7 years ago, and never had an ultrasound. Are those things I should request?
> 
> I'm starting with a new thyroid doctor this month because my current one just doesn't seem to care much about my problem as it pertains to TTC. I need someone who is going to be more aggressive about my levels.


Absolutely, request both!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Agreed, ask for both! An ultrasound will help determine any nodules, and antibody tests will help see what your body is doing-if your antibodies are high/low/going nuts, etc.. Your levels do seem to be improving some, though-your FT3 and FT4 usually do well on the higher end, and though you're at a 4.14 for TSH, it's better than 11, for sure. Sometimes it can take a little while for things to kick in-I'm glad you're being tested monthly, but you might see improvement on your current dosing regimen after another month on it, too. But it can't hurt to ask for the other tests!


----------



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. This is very helpful. I'll ask my new endo about these two tests when I meet him this month, and will update when I get my levels tested again, probably after I see him.


----------

